# Female going into heat



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

I would like to know the sign of when the female is about to go into heat. Are there any warning signs etc?

I would like to know this before I have an accident on my hands. It's been ages since I last had a female and seem to have lost what to look for. I do have an entact male that I do plan on breeding with her in a few years once her H/E have cleared.

I would also like to know what others have done to keep the male & female seperated for the 3+wks she's in heat. We don't have outdoor kennels for them, we live in the city, she does have her own crate, 

If you can post some of your suggestions and warning signs that would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

With two of my three females I knew 4 - 6 weeks before the came in season, I saw a bit or a lot of a personality change, about 3 - 4 weeks there was major shedding. The before I saw any drops of blood the vulva is normally swollen. 

Until my male was neutered I had one or two intact females in the house. My guy is a real gentleman, so the worst I had is he went off his feed and the whine fest between him and a female. I have separate area's in the house that are gated and their crate is also there. If I could my female was in an interior room in her crate with the door closed and my male was in his crate any time I wasn't home.

Some males are more aggressive about wanting to breed, but Lakota was a real sweetheart.

Val


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some females are really clean, but usually you will see some drops of blood. The male will generally start paying more attention to the female, grooming her, laying next to her, etc. 

If it looks like his nose is connected to her hind-end, it may already be too late, but separate them anyway. 

Do not trust one crate. Crate both the male and the female. Then when you are there let one out for a while, crate the other. Then switch. It is an inconvenience, but well worth it. Consider it boot camp. Trust me on this, that keeping the male and female separated is a whole lot easier than whelping and raising a litter. 

Your baby needs to be protected right now, as she is really not old enough to go through all of that. Instead, take her to classes and work on her titles. It will give you that much more to offer your new puppy buyers if you title your dogs prior to breeding them. It sounds like you have 18 months or more to do that in. It is not a bad time to get involved with a GSD or all breed dog club. You will learn a lot and be kept up to date for dog-related issues. 

Good luck. Please do not let an accident happen. If you do not think you can keep them apart, board one of them.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: selzerSome females are really clean, but usually you will see some drops of blood. The male will generally start paying more attention to the female, grooming her, laying next to her, etc.
> 
> If it looks like his nose is connected to her hind-end, it may already be too late, but separate them anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment.

We are currently involved with getting titles on our dogs. Currently the male is practicing for all breed shows and when he fully matures then into specialities. We are also going to be getting into showing the female as well. We currently train with our breeders on the showing aspect. We are also waiting at least until she's 2 before we breed so we can get her hips and elbows done.

Take care, 

Mike


----------



## Shirah Von Nibblez (Sep 18, 2007)

My Nibbz starts shedding a lot before she starts hers, it's coming soon too. We put tighty ******'s on her, I think it's kinda cute.














[/img]
And her tail goes through tha little pee hole part, excuse my language


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

Heh heh... poor girl. She doesn't look too impressed, but that's the price she has to pay to be able to lay on that _white_ duvet, right?


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Ruby was very neat during her heat. Only a few drops of blood and it was on the sheet I designated for her to lay on the rug. She was clingy and wanted LOTS of love, gave lots of little kisses. Other then that she was good. Oh and her vulva was so swollen it looked painful (like a pink cauliflower)- but she seemed to get along just fine.


----------

